# Tornadoes on the Ground all around the State



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Okie gal? Others?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sending prayers y'all are ok and that they don't return tonight. Hope all is well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

We're fine, everything blew up well to the southwest of us and stayed south when it all moved northeast. Those who live in the areas I mentioned took a real pounding yesterday/last night. 

Weather pattern for today is the same as yesterday, except now we're in the "extreme" danger zone today. So far so good, nothing has blown up yet.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

We are fine! Mare and foal were freaked out. The worst we got was hail, luckily the twisters passed by us, close but not on top of us.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Everybody still okay? Looks like Moore got nailed again. (From '99, not again today)


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I hope you are all ok!
Praying for you all!

It's heading straight for us, hope it gets tuckered out soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm watching weather closely because I have an Uncle in Moore, looks like it missed his house by about 2 blocks, but I've not been able to get in contact with him yet.

I'm praying and I hope everyone else is praying too. There were kids in schools that have been destroyed and entire neighborhoods that are just _gone_.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

One farm was hit, killing 75 to 100 horses with a whole bunch more injured.

I'm praying so hard right now...


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Hoping everyone comes out without a scratch.

Although, I'm still wondering why a good friend moved from WI to Prague? I think she fell off a few to many times, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The news says they're searching one of the schools for 75 people.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping everyone and their loved ones are okay. Watching about the school with trapped children/adults. I hope it's not anyone near and dear to the forum. Prayers for all those who are still looking for their loved ones.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a website doing live coverage of everything.

Live Streaming | KFOR.com

I feel so helpless. I can only imagine what everyone in the middle of this chaos is going through. 

Prayers to everyone involved in these storms. Stay safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoping that everyone is ok, please check in when you can. Terrible scenes on the news right now.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What a devasting sight that is going through Oklahoma. 
I pray everyone here is okay, and keeping those families that lost loved ones in my heart.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are watching live on CNN, the rescue workers have focused in on one area at the elementary school. Praying they have found those kids, and they can get them out alive. 

I have a former coworker, who is 10 miles from Moore, in Norman. She was in a tornado shelter last night, so I am hoping she is ok.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

4 deaths confirmed so far - one man, two women, and a seven month old baby.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

6 deaths now - confirmed by the ME's office.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

They've started pulling several kids from the school, alive. 


Edit to change link as better photos are here. 
http://www.sfgate.com/news/us/artic...-at-Okla-elementary-4532410.php#photo-4656988
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/kids-rescued-rubble-okla-elementary-19220501#.UZqxvpzYWE8


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Did they just say they think 24 kids were killed at Plaza Towers??? God, I hope I heard that wrong.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, I just heard the same. Suspected 24 child fatalities at Plaza Towers.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh, those poor babies! 
I am so incredibly... There are no words!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Horrible. What a nightmare. Anxiously awaiting updates and praying for those poor people. Hope they find more alive.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

37 are confirmed dead. Everyone left in the Plaza school they are treating as a recovery effort, not a search and rescue. There was an estimated 75 people in that school.  
These poor, poor families.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, they just said at least 37 confirmed dead right now just from that one twister.

Oh, WS, we posted at the same time.

They're saying that it was more like 25-35 suspected in that school, with 7 confirmed dead there now.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Are they still saying this area is supposed to get hit again tonight?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

They're supposed to get a lot of rain in the early morning and throughout the day tomorrow. That will not help at all.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I must have gotten the other school mixed up. 
Just tragic. So hard to prepare when you have 16 minutes from when the siren went off to when it hit. 
They're reporting most of them have drowned after being trapped under rubble.
I'm not even affected and my heart is breaking.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I'm right there with you, WS. I'm definitely including those doing recovery efforts in my thoughts and prayers, as well as all the family and friends of those lost, and those who lost everything.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This storm is spread over 1200 miles. (Dallas) Texas, (Springfield) Missouri, and (Chicago) Illinois are all under watch right now as well. 
Please stay safe, everyone. I wish there was more I could do to help.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Depending on what the status is in the morning, I may be going up there to see if I can help. My boyfriend is letting me have his credit card for gas and such. I wish I was there now to help, but it's a 12 hour drive and there's no way I can get there before dark.

IF I do go and anyone along I-70, I-135, and I-35 wants a ride, let me know. Just know that if I do go down to help as I can, I will be headed back Friday.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Right now the same storm cell is 30 mins from us, going to be a direct hit 80+ mph winds. The storm is over 50,000 feet high. Cross your fingers for us, going to be gnarly.

They are saying just string winds and incredible lightening, no tornados. Seems to be weakening!!

Be safe guys, you will be in my thoughts and prayers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FlyGap said:


> Right now the same storm cell is 30 mins from us, going to be a direct hit 80+ mph winds. The storm is over 50,000 feet high. Cross your fingers for us, going to be gnarly.
> 
> They are saying just string winds and incredible lightening, no tornados. Seems to be weakening!!
> 
> ...


Oh, geez, get tucked in tight and please keep us updated that you are okay. 
Strong winds and lightening can do enough damage on their own.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Stay safe FlyGap. 

Calisphere, they are asking for people not to go there at the moment. There's too many people trying to get in.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> Are they still saying this area is supposed to get hit again tonight?


They are still under a tornado watch. 
This storm is spread over 1200 miles. (Dallas) Texas, (Springfield) Missouri, and (Chicago) Illinois are all under watch right now as well. 
Please stay safe, everyone. I wish there was more I could do to help. 

I doubt anyone will get in to help. The officials are asking everyone to stay away to let the rescue professionals do their job.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

They are looking for people to take in horses and other livestock. If you have space, please help!

https://www.facebook.com/StolenHorseInternationalNetPosse/posts/652595628088266
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

FlyGap, update us when the storm passes, please. Praying for safety for you, your family, friends, animals, and neighbors.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

I know Alex. I called the OK City police because I didn't know if the Moore PD was still operational. They gave me the right number and said to call back tomorrow to see if they need me. I'm also keeping an eye out for other areas that may be more likely to need me.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Is anyone relatively local that can help? 

*Orr Family Farm Moore, OK is in desperate need of anyone who can help with horses! Over a hundred have been killed and many injured. If you have a trailer, medical supplies please they need your help! Especially Orr Family Farm at 14400 S. Western, OKC 73170. Tel 405-799-3276*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, geez... They interviewed a father of one of the kids in Plaza school. 

"We pulled a car out of the office off a teacher who had three little kids underneath her, so good you, Teach. But my little girl is still in there so I gotta go.."

I don't think you can get more heartbreaking. I usually thought I was hard a$$ but I'm sitting here crying. I think I need to go have a cigeratte and good bawl. I really wish I could do more then just send my thoughts and prayers at. 

The death toll has risen to 51.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Stay safe everyone!
My thoughts and prayers are with everyone who is being effected by these storms.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

FlyGap said:


> Right now the same storm cell is 30 mins from us, going to be a direct hit 80+ mph winds. The storm is over 50,000 feet high. Cross your fingers for us, going to be gnarly.
> 
> They are saying just string winds and incredible lightening, no tornados. Seems to be weakening!!
> 
> ...


Hope all is well - batten down the hatches on top of that big old mountain. The storm is over us now, but no tornadoes - these storms usually weaken when they come in from Oklahoma and hit the mountains. Weird thing - it was storming like the dickens with horrible lightning and thunder, but we had an absolutely beautiful fiery red sunset going on at the same time because it was clearing to the west - very strange, can't remember having seen that happen before...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I just heard from KFOR that some of the children originally thought to still be in the school may have dug themselves out of the rubble so the death toll on those children may go down. It hasn't been confirmed, although they said that it is from a very reliable source. I'm praying and hoping that this is the case.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

This is just breaking my heart. At this point, I've banned the use of any related words because I start to cry thinking about the little kids and the animals. Hopefully the weather holds off and there isn't another storm in the area.

For those in the red zone, _Stay Safe!_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Faceman: So everything is okay at your place?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

aforred said:


> Faceman: So everything is okay at your place?


It's OK here, but I haven't been able to get through to my son at my ranch in Arkansas yet where my horses are, which is about 50 miles east of Flygap as the crow flies...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Faceman said:


> It's OK here, but I haven't been able to get through to my son at my ranch in Arkansas yet where my horses are, which is about 50 miles east of Flygap as the crow flies...


There hasn't been power for miles, Faceman. I'm praying for you that that is only reason. I can't imagine how scary this must be for everyone. 
I got evacuated due to a wildfire (I didn't really leave, I left enough for the cop to go but I stayed with my horses as I live right off a major highway I wasn't going to turn them loose unless I had too) and that was scary enough. 
I hope you get ahold of him soon. Please let us know.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Glad you're safe, and hoping that your son will contact you soon.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Praying for all of you in the area. Stay safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

There's another thread about this in the horse talk section. Cherie checked in and is ok, it just missed her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oklahoma University has opened dorm rooms for victims, if you hear of anyone looking.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oklahoma Baptist University opened 160 dorm rooms to displaced residents, as well.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Bless them, I know there are probably more that need help too. It's the absolute worst, my heart is breaking! I will keep up with the efforts and see what we can do.

Alls good here! Storms literally parted! 
Over 300,000 around us without power. Trees down, roofs torn off. Going to help family in the morning. Two have trees in/on their houses. Several reports of rotation and the wind was terrible.

Thank you all for the prayers! I feel so guilty, don't even have a branch in the yard.

Face hope all is well over there. Have you heard from him?? Friends on I-40 near ozark have trees down and there was rotation over them. They went to a house with a basement, afraid for their mules, can't get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So glad to hear that you are ok FlyGap.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for updating, FlyGap. Don't feel guilty. You were spared and now you get to go help others who were not as lucky. And you know if the situation were reversed, people would do the same for you. Hope the damage you're helping with isn't too extensive.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Praying for everyone involved.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*tornado*

my prares are with the dead my hope is with the missing and thoughts are with the ones who have lost everything.
from what i have seen the devistation its unbeleavable.
my thoughts are with you all and thoes intornado alley please take care and keep in touch with each other on here.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

40 additional bodies, 20 of which are kids. Total is now 91, I think. 

How heartbreaking.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Still watching the news, there are just no words to adequately express the feelings of horror at the devastation and the sadness of all that's been lost, especially the children.
I was surprised to hear a little boy say they went in the restrooms. Ive never lived in tornado country but I would've thought that OK had storm shelters at schools. I know I could never live in the midwest unless I had one. I guess anythings possible with or without a shelter. I just thought in "tornado alley" it'd be standard. God be with all of the people in this area giving comfort and strength and protection to all. Wishing I could somehow help in a bigger way.
How do you guys that have been through these disasters feel about the Red Cross? Do you think the cash donations really help the victims they are intended for? Any better ideas on how to help?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

When Joplin was hit we sent all kinds of supplies. Toiletries, toys, clothing, and one of the most needed supplies were pet items. People simply didn't or couldn't care for their pets. The shelters needed crates, news paper, collars, leashes, bowls, toys, treats. We sent boxes with friends of whatever we could gather. There were hundreds of dogs and cats put up for adoption. Same with Katrina.

The Red Cross I think is good, but I would also contact churches and animal shelters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

FlyGap said:


> Bless them, I know there are probably more that need help too. It's the absolute worst, my heart is breaking! I will keep up with the efforts and see what we can do.
> 
> Alls good here! Storms literally parted!
> Over 300,000 around us without power. Trees down, roofs torn off. Going to help family in the morning. Two have trees in/on their houses. Several reports of rotation and the wind was terrible.
> ...


Finally got through to my son, all is OK - some straight line wind damage, but just minor, and the horses are OK.

Hunker down today - as you know, you are in a tornado risk area today. I am a bit concerned today about the Russellville/Adkins to Clinton path that tornadoes follow every dang year and goes right through my ranch, which has been hit 3 times in the last 8 years.

I am just heartbroken about all the problems in Oklahoma. We have a lot of friends that have lost friends and relatives and some that have lost everything they own. 

If anyone on here has relatives that are desperate for a place to stay, PM me - I have plenty of room to put up a family with all the privacy they need. I am about a 3 hour drive from Tulsa...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Heard on a radio this morning about number of people killed (including little kids). How tragic! My prayers and thoughts are with those families and all people affected!

BTW (sorry if it was posted already, I didn't go through all pages) here is how to donate: How to help Oklahoma tornado victims - U.S. News

Faceman, it's very generous of you to offer your place to stay! I wish I could help some other ways too (besides the donation).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The news from that area this morning was terrible.
Hope all you guys and your friends/families are well
Thinking of you all.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ya'll are in my prayers.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Hope everyone is ok, stay safe!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

So tragic. *Prayers sent. *So GLAD everybody on the HF is safe. It had to be an F-4 to F-5 bc it razed the landscape. I was on my way to CO May 3, 1999 and followed that one. THIS tornado was 2 miles wide and stayed on the ground for ~40 minutes. Significantly more damaging, though less powerful than 14 years ago. Sad to say but the death toll will rise. PLEASE, if you hear the sirens ANYWHERE--most of us live in Tornado Alley--find a spot that is as low as possible and has 4 solid walls. It's the debris that is the most damaging, NOT the winds. If you have a basement, prepare a place to shelter in the SW corner. Most tornadoes originate SW of the places that they hit and travel NE.
So sorry for the victims and their families.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

If you live far away, the best way to help is to donate to a reputable organization. Red Cross, Salvation Army, United Way are all safe places for your donations. I live 3in hours away, so I'm gathering items needed, such as water and work gloves and diapers. There is no water in the affected area, and large parts of OKC are on rations because a treatment plant lost power.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

oobiedoo said:


> Still watching the news, there are just no words to adequately express the feelings of horror at the devastation and the sadness of all that's been lost, especially the children.
> I was surprised to hear a little boy say they went in the restrooms. Ive never lived in tornado country but I would've thought that OK had storm shelters at schools. I know I could never live in the midwest unless I had one. I guess anythings possible with or without a shelter. I just thought in "tornado alley" it'd be standard. God be with all of the people in this area giving comfort and strength and protection to all. Wishing I could somehow help in a bigger way.
> How do you guys that have been through these disasters feel about the Red Cross? Do you think the cash donations really help the victims they are intended for? Any better ideas on how to help?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Only heard it reported once soon after the tornado yesterday so don't know the veracity of it. Reporter said there was a tornado shelter in the school but they didn't have enough time to get all the kids in it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I didn't sleep at all last night, spent the whole night sitting on the edge of the couch, the whole family trying to get in touch with my Uncle and Aunt (who are in their 70's). No luck until this morning when their son finally got through on their cell phone...only to have a nurse answer :shock:.

They are mostly okay, Uncle has broken ribs and a collapsed lung that has since been treated, Aunt has a broken wrist, both have cuts and bruises, of course.

The main damage path was just 2 blocks south of their house but their house is okay, they were out running errands when it hit and were trapped in a salon.

The news folks can't seem to get their information accurate. From what I'm hearing, the _confirmed_ death count is only 24, though the suspected count is much higher. They are still searching Plaza Towers but haven't found anything more right now. Praying that they won't and that those kids somehow got out and are just wandering around lost but okay.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I hope your aunt and uncle recover quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

They've found over 100 alive .. I love the good news. It seems small in the enormity of the devastation .. but every ray of sunshine is welcomed..

Thinking of you all...


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

If you want to donate by text message, here are the numbers I have:

American Red Cross -- text REDCROSS to 90999
Salvation Army -- text STORM to 80888
Heart to Heart International -- text HEART to 27722

These are all fully vetted, respectable organizations. Each text is a $10 donation to the organization that will appear on your next phone bill. It is an easy way to donate.

For those of you who haven't heard of Heart to Heart, it is a medical relief organization I was first made aware of during the Haiti Earthquake relief efforts. They arrived in Moore last night. If you want more information on them, check out hearttoheart.org.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Healing thoughts and prayers for everyone impacted by this horrible disaster. I've not been able to bring myself to read much more than the headlines...it is so very heartbreaking!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally for hold of my friend, she narrowly escaped it.

She sent me this:








Now considered the largest tornado in history, recorded at 2 1/4 miles wide and lasting over 40 min.

Talk about natures wrath. Wish I was there to offer space for horses and families but I guess sending money and supplies will have to do.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Miracle Horses Survive Oklahoma Twister - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

This is my hometown now:
















My sister and her family have been in the storm shelter foe 2 hrs and are in for more


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Prayers sent for your safety, RC.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well im not there ;p I'm in HI but my sister, her fiance and kids and my grandparents are there so thanks corporal! They can sure use it right now.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Praying for all effected. This is so very sad


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have read from some papers that the death toll went down from 51 to 24 in Oklahoma, but the New York Times is reporting 91. It seems things are getting crossed, I just hope that the initial is right

Faceman, Flygap, SMRobs - I relieved beyond relief that you and your families made it as well as
- although I suspect some emotional scars may linger. If I can do anything, please let me know. 
I know Arkansas is not out of the clear yet, so I'm keeping everyone in my thoughts.

Does anyone know if those numbers to text are good for Canadian citizens?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Face, glad you are all safe. 
Robs, so sorry about your Aunt and Uncle, wishing them a fast recovery. 
Roper, prayers for your family. 

Not sure about texting for Canadians, but you can donate online. 

American Red Cross | Disaster Relief, CPR Certification, Donate Blood


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

After another call to Moore PD, I was told they were holding off volunteers unless they are trained in medical relief/pd work. This is another reason that I think I'll go through POST (police academy).

So, at this time I am holding down here at home and will be watching the news for any other damaged cities that may need volunteers. I'm hoping there isn't another twister as big in the coming days/weeks, but for anyone interested, if I get a go-ahead to help by city PD, I will be there. I'll offer a ride to anyone who wants it along the way. Of course, at this time I'm not going anywhere as Moore says they don't need me. But, keep it in mind if another city is hit.

Roperchick, I hope it misses you and all stay safe. Same with everyone else! Just make sure to keep us updated as you can on your safety (this applies to everyone in these areas). We all know it may take time to get onto the web in the midst of a disaster, but I've seen how close this community can be and I know I speak for most, if not all, when I say we all care about each other and want to know everyone is safe.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

If anyone is NOT aware. Orr Family farm has been updating their FB page with statuses of the damage, any animals involved and also the neighboring farm Celestial Acres. And ways to help them with the animals and repairs etc.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Is anyone here close enough to Moore that has the time and capability, like a truck of course, to be able to take cash donations from those of us on HF not in the area, and take that and buy and deliver the things you know they need? Hay, feed, electric fencing to temporarily contain lost horses? If someones close enough to buy and deliver we'll know it gets right where its needed. I'd be willing to send donations for several weeks. Don't have a large sum at once but could send 25-40 each week if someone is able to take it on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Plain As Bay Eventing barn, lost all 24 horses, their house, the barn, everything.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I do not have TV(and live under a rock), so this is the first I have heard about the tornadoes.
My prayers go out you folks out that way and I am glad that everyone here and their families are alive.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG! Plain as Bay was completely wiped out. EVERYTHING gone. This is all that could be found of their barn and apartment....just the aisles.










Their trailer










Not to mention their horses. I just don't know how one can get over such a loss.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Tomorrow is the last day of school in our district, and they are having a contest. Which school can get the most donations?

This is what they put up today at our elementary school. (Photo taken by a friend.)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That is really sweet!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Dreamcatcher, there are people worried about you on the other tornado related thread. Might want to give them a shout.

We had an EF-3 near town a few years ago that hit quite a few farms. It's pretty fresh in people's memories, and we tell our kids about it. The worst part for me was the injured and dead cattle and hogs. It was awful. And I'm not so far from Greensburg, Kansas. My CERT team helped with search and rescue there (although I was not involved), and it looked a lot like the news coverage from Moore. We are motivated to help, because we know they would absolutely do the same for us.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Really nice video of a lady who found her dog while being interviewed. 


Edit to change link to one that is not FB
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/...r-finds-missing-dog-during-tv-interview-video
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151915997214196


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

aforred said:


> Dreamcatcher, there are people worried about you on the other tornado related thread. Might want to give them a shout.


What's the other thread? I haven't seen it.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/lot-horses-maimed-killed-ok-tornado-196969/


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

aforred said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/lot-horses-maimed-killed-ok-tornado-196969/


I just found it, thanks!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Really nice video of a lady who found her dog while being interviewed.
> 
> 
> Edit to change link to one that is not FB
> ...


Oh goodness. That was just so cute im ready to cy!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Watched the horror on the news yesterday. It really was a whacking beast of a tornado.
Prayers for all those people.

Some idiot declared that the UK had more tornados than the US per year. I don't think so! There can be many whirl winds that are fun, but rarely do anything more than pick up a bit of dust. I would say that if you put all those whirlwinds together over the last 50 years it would not be a nth of the power of that one.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You are right with the 'some idiot' statement.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

So sorry for all the losses caused by this horribleness  I hope everyone here on HF was okay. Head count?

Rooting from halfway round the planet for a quick recovery and for the families of victims and those who lost their homes.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> They are mostly okay, Uncle has broken ribs and a collapsed lung that has since been treated, Aunt has a broken wrist, both have cuts and bruises, of course.


Wishing them a fast recovery!

I'm glad all HF folks in affected areas seem to be OK! Those "natural disasters" are so scary and unpredictable!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, KV. Both are out of the hospital now and prognosis is good. Long recovery, but should be without complications.

All I can say is the sign in these pictures is right. God is good. This is the salon where they were when it hit, the tan car that has been flattened is theirs, and the one picture of the tiny little cubby is the closet where the 3 of them (Aunt, Uncle, and the hairdresser) rode out the storm.

They were fortunate and were some of the very first to be taken to the hospital and treated. Just as they were digging out, a construction truck happened to be going past and picked them up.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Glad to hear they're doing well. Prayers for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, just wow... 
Thank heavens they made it out of THAT.
He is good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

